# What Do You Do For A Crust?



## BeerIsGood (30/7/05)

One of the great things about this forum is that we share our proffessional skills with each other, as they apply to brewing. Sorry if my list of options seems all wrong from your perspective, please choose as best you can. I've had to group a fair bit - I hope noone is offended about who they are grouped with. Anyway, for starters, I'm a mechanical engineer, so that comes under Proffessional (uni-qualified).

And I don't want anyone picking brewer unless they really do it for a living. As in you get paid for it. Getting the dole and making homebrew doesn't count :angry:

_Edit: I'm a professional, and I can't even spell it! doh!  _


----------



## Ross (30/7/05)

International scrapmetal trader - so i guess that comes under other...


----------



## Offline (30/7/05)

What if i fit more than one group? :huh: 
Should i vote only for my current group or both?

Don't worry i found my answer


----------



## PeterS (30/7/05)

I am Other since I am retired.


----------



## kungy (30/7/05)

Administration in a National Buying and Marketing team for WOW. 
Now I just have to find a way to get in the beer and liquor team.

Will


----------



## warrenlw63 (30/7/05)

Graphic Designer. One day I'll get to work on my avatar. :unsure: 

Warren -


----------



## PhilS (30/7/05)

Electrical Mechanic, but now confined to Control Room duties for the local Electricity Distributor :chug: 

Regards,
Phil


----------



## Ross (31/7/05)

warrenlw63 said:


> Graphic Designer. One day I'll get to work on my avatar. :unsure:
> 
> Warren -
> [post="69305"][/post]​



Ha hah... the answer to all your fancy posts - top work


----------



## Borret (31/7/05)

Industrial Designer (Uni-Qual including modelmaker). Currently working as Product Engineer.

Borret :blink:


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (31/7/05)

16yrs as a Tele/communications tech with the NSW railways doing everything from Radio, Microwave, Fibre, Data, PABX, PCM and ATM, Telephones, PA systems untill they gave me a big fat redundancy cheque.

Now do maintanence for PABX and exchanges for a large company..


Most interesting thing done lately was replacing damaged inmate phones in Kempsey Jail....very wierd place to be in if you have never been inside a jail....

Most interesting thing obtained was Borretts cat5 socket holder/stubbie opener.....every tech should have one.....


----------



## barls (31/7/05)

causer of chaos and mayhem in the navy also know as an electronics tech


----------



## voota (31/7/05)

Im an undergraduate surveyor. BTW, who is the brewer?


----------



## Lufah (31/7/05)

Railroad Engineer. Work for Norfolk Southern. Also President of the union local  

I'm actually on a train right now pirating someones Wi-Fi signal. :beerbang: 

Travis


----------



## Tony M (31/7/05)

I do bugger all since retiring about 4 years ago. Had a fibreglass factory for about 30 yrs but originally obtained professional qualifications as a Production engineer in the sixties so I've been making stuff all my life. Once its in your blood, it becomes extremely difficult to spend your hard earned on anything other than raw materials.


----------



## Rod (31/7/05)

Had to vote - other

I am retired 

I think you may find a lot of retired people brew


----------



## timmy (31/7/05)

Two trades here, mechanical fitter and Fridge/ A/C mechanic.

After 8 yrs in the navy and a year at an abattoir i now spend my days in computer rooms working for a precision airconditioning company. At least i don't usually get dirty anymore.


----------



## Offline (31/7/05)

Not exactly a crust but Im currently a mechanical engineering student.  

Was a trade qualified automotive mechanic for 10 years before starting the degree though.


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (31/7/05)

This was covered in this topic some time ago.

http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...20do%20you%20do

C&B
TDA


----------



## Borret (31/7/05)

THE DRUNK ARAB said:


> This was covered in this topic some time ago.
> 
> http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...20do%20you%20do
> 
> ...



Perhaps another merger is required. Reading the last one and it too was tagged into an earlier one.

Borret


----------



## Stagger (1/8/05)

Fitter and Machinist here a trade to have when brewing, my kit is ever growing.

Stagger


----------



## mje1980 (1/8/05)

Fitter machinist also, however, i work in shift maintenance in a steelworks, so i rarely use my machining skills, ( breakdowns mainly ) only to make end caps for dry hoppers!!


----------



## Kramer (1/8/05)

Manager of a printer cartridge refilling shop here, also a professional computer nerd!

Kramer!


----------



## Gerard_M (1/8/05)

I can safely call myself a brewer as it says so on my daughter's birth certificate!
Cheers
Gerard


----------



## Steve (1/8/05)

Ex graphic designer - I'm now production manager in a government design studio.


----------



## Weizguy (1/8/05)

...I can't resist this one...

So the doctor sez to the lady of the evening, "What do U do for a crust?"

She replies, "I don't change my knickers for a few days"...

boom, boom

Seth goes back into hiding


----------



## Airgead (1/8/05)

Folks

Software engineer by training but I joined the dark side a few years ago and drifted into management.

Cheers
Dave

Now get back to work...


----------



## ayellayen (1/8/05)

I'm a uni student studying food science. I WANT to be a brewer, but I'm yet to get there. The only hope I have is to get a job at a brewpub, which I'm currently applying for. Give me 4 years, I might have to change that poll vote.


----------



## muga (1/8/05)

Security Installations & Army Reserves & sometimes working in pubs and clubs, it's good to be friends with some people high up in clubs, can always get free stuff from them..


----------



## clean brewer (7/1/09)

I am a Chef and the Town I live in doesnt suite my Cooking Style..  

Brewing is like doing an Apprenticeship, but is not a Job and you can do it in your own time and pace..

:beer:


----------



## Kleiny (7/1/09)

Firefighter 

and there's at least 2 others on here that i know of.

I do have a degree in Applied Science Environmental Management 

Im commenceing Certificate of Malting and Brewing next year with Ballarat Uni


:icon_cheers: Kleiny


----------



## porky (7/1/09)

clean brewer said:


> I am a Chef and the Town I live in doesnt suite my Cooking Style..



You must do something better than a schnitzel or a meat pie.....
sorry, wasted on most Aussies.

Flame suit on.

Bud


----------



## warra48 (7/1/09)

I'm another who's retired.
Don't have time for work any more, too many other things keep me busy, including brewing.


----------



## Sully (7/1/09)

Work (occasionally) as a contract Drafty/Estimator/Contract Administration for Builders - mainly residential. Because I work from home I love the fact that I can go to work in my boxer shorts. The 'Boss' is cracking the whip this year and now I have to find more work to support my habit (brewing).


----------



## BEC26 (7/1/09)

adding to the thread (yes, I am aware that it stated in 2005 . . . )

I am a Public School Principal and proud of it. 

We are one of the many public schools in NSW that have private school parents who want to enrol both from in and out of area.

280 kids, 20 teachers and support staff

Cheers
Bruce


----------



## porky (7/1/09)

BEC26 said:


> adding to the thread (yes, I am aware that it stated in 2005 . . . )
> 
> I am a Public School Principal and proud of it.
> 
> ...



Good on you mate. Well done.
Teaching is one of the best things one can do.

Bud


----------



## FarsideOfCrazy (7/1/09)

Evening all.

I'm a timber floor installer and sander polisher. Love it when I see a bar or kegerator that has been done up with some sort of timber work.

Been doing it for 16 years and before that I was a motor mechanic.


----------



## petesbrew (8/1/09)

Sparky by trade, but now an Electrical Designer - playing round on CAD & Elecdes drawing schematics, wiring & such for Zone & Subtransmission Substations.
It's a great job. Unfortunately, I still get the odd call for love jobs though. <_< All of which are utter pains in the arse.


----------



## shellnaf (8/1/09)

Hospital security officer.


----------



## Pollux (8/1/09)

Seller of hopes and dreams at inflated prices....aka Croupier......


Been doing that for 3 years now, previously ran a few pubs before I got sick of the company's management.


----------



## raven19 (8/1/09)

Civil Engineer in a consultants office.

Someone beer me!


----------



## Katherine (8/1/09)

> I am a Chef and the Town I live in doesnt suite my Cooking Style..



Hey what's going on???? 



Im a Technical Test Analyst...

Say what? 

I test a large computer software system in a technical manner! I create automated test cases using the java language so I can then run them over night....


----------



## stillscottish (8/1/09)

Master Control Operator for Nine Network, Brisbane. Sort of Technical Co-ordinator/ On-Air Quality Control.
Lots of monitors, phones, computers, switches, time for browsing AHB.

Campbell


----------



## Muggus (8/1/09)

I "flog fruit" at a small independent grocery store.

Should really work in a bottle 'o though, I seem to know more about booze than the vast majority of people working in them! :blink:


----------



## bradsbrew (8/1/09)

Tradesman Painter and Decorator. But have been a Trade Teacher for 2 years.



Cheers Brad


----------



## vicelore (8/1/09)

Im a IT support analyst.

So i virtually talk to people who don't interest me about software that dosent interest me and idiots that dont know how to use a mouse.. between posting and reading all i can on AHB.

My best mate is currently doing his 2nd year of a chief apprenticeship so hopefully when hes done ill be able to chuck my IT earned savings into a small rustic brewery/restaurant. And bring some competion to Red hill brewery.

Cheers vice


----------



## mika (8/1/09)

kungy said:


> Administration in a National Buying and Marketing team for WOW.
> ....



WOW = World Of Warcraft :unsure:

Mechanical Draftsperson, drawing up Gold and Nickel processing plants.
Did my TAFE Assc. Dip. in Mech. Eng. then decided that drawing lines was more my kinda thang.


----------



## Jase71 (8/1/09)

Muggus said:


> I "flog fruit" at a small independent grocery store.


Note to self: Stay away from the bananas at _that_ store. 

I'm a Finance Nerd in the sports industry (An NRL team)


----------



## Bubba Q (9/1/09)

Customs Broker

As most people I speak to have no idea about what this is, here is a little blurb from wiki

"Customs brokerage is a profession that involves the 'clearing' of goods through customs barriers for importers and exporters (usually businesses). This involves the preparation of documents and/or electronic submissions, the calculation (and usually the payment) on behalf of the client of taxes, duties and excises, and facilitating communication between the importer/exporter and governmental authorities"


----------



## wyatt_girth (9/1/09)

My payslip says Laboratory Assistant but I'm not sure who I assist because for the last two years it was only me in the lab. Now we have a new casual who's job description is Lab Technician, but I am the one who is teaching him. I'm confused :unsure: . I work at a grain storage/export terminal. The grain is graded in the country and I just check it on receival to confirm it is suitable for the cargo spec. requirements and that it has been graded correctly, then analyse it again as it is loaded to a ship. Well thats the basis of it anyway.

Pretty busy at the mo. Today is my first day off since boxing day. Bit hard to get used to the hours after two years of back to back drought.


----------



## Duff (9/1/09)

Porn star.


----------



## wambesi (9/1/09)

"Multimedia Technician", basically a graphic designer + other odds and ends in the Army.


----------



## MarkBastard (9/1/09)

stillscottish said:


> Nine Network, On-Air Quality Control.



Wait hang on a second... that's you! Well at least it's better than channel 7 and 10 I suppose.


----------



## thunderchild (9/1/09)

Work for a trusty snack company, Marriage made in heavan Chips & Beer! What I'm doing next? Yet to be determined.......


----------



## mattcarty (10/1/09)

yo

I am a photographer

currently working for The Advertiser in adelaide (part of uncle rupert's lot), worked for a few papers both in SA and QLD. shoot a bit of fashion, music promo, film stills and other commercial work on the side.

if ya interested in checking out my work go to www.mattcarty.com 

cheers
carty


----------



## stillscottish (10/1/09)

Mark^Bastard said:


> Wait hang on a second... that's you! Well at least it's better than channel 7 and 10 I suppose.



Sorry, should have said _Technical_ quality cos there aint much quality in the programming.

Campbell


----------



## Nickwrighty (10/1/09)

Im a gasfitter by trade, now working in sales.
Taken the easy road, working for a large plumbing supply company in sydney.
No more digging, welding, getting dirty, working call outs............... Just straight 6-330.
More time for brewing!


----------



## Bribie G (10/1/09)

Ross said:


> *2005*[/size], 08:57 PM' post='69292']
> International scrapmetal trader - so i guess that comes under other...



Thank God for the rest of us you finally got a real job, Ross.

Just got home from work, I've been 5 years working for 3 in their Paging and Escalations section doing mundane stuff (paging is believe it or not a huge and growing industry, nope it didn't die when mobiles arrived quite the contrary).
I also do directory assistance for the mobile arm of 3 when it's busy in the evenings and love it, problem is that when people ask for a particular pub I've usually drunk there. :icon_drunk: 
Get calls like "how do I get to the Unity Hall Hotel in Balmain?"
"Well, pass the Town Hall Hotel on the Right and look out for Woolies, the Unity hall is..... " I'm not supposed to do that... h34r: 
Also a genuine worry because I don't actually live in Sydney <_<


----------



## quantocks (11/1/09)

DSL1/DSL2/iPhone/Wireless Broadband/*insert something else here when they offshore my current jobs* technical support for Floptarse. Don't call me with your problems at 2am claiming you can't open aussiehomebrewer, I won't be interested


----------



## Simon W (12/1/09)

Retail - Jaycar Electronics


----------



## TerritoryBrew (12/1/09)

IT geek...


----------



## brendo (12/1/09)

Content Development Manager for an eLearning/training organisation - been in the field about 9-10 years now, started as a html/multimedia/video/audio monkey, moved into project management/sales and now run a team.

This job would be great if it wasn't for one little thing... clients... :beerbang:


----------



## Polar Beer (12/1/09)

BA & QA for SAP CRM & BW 

aka; IT job


----------



## cdbrown (14/1/09)

Senior Risk and Safety Engineer. Primarily involved during design of offshore oil and gas facilities. Calculate potential fatality rates, recommendations to reduce the rate. Submit documents to government for approvals.


----------



## jonocarroll (14/1/09)

PhD candidate in Physics. According to a lot of banks that's not a 'job', despite it having better 'job' security than a lot of 'real' jobs. Just about to finish up (2-3 months) so I'm stressing out *a lot*. :huh: 

As for a crust - PhDs get a scholarship, so I do get paid (it's called a 'scholarship' because it's less than minimum wage). When I wasn't so stressed out I gave undergrad tutorials and marked exam papers, plus whatever bits and pieces came my way.

I ticked 'Professional (uni)' since I've got degrees that got me to here, and I'm not really a 'student' as such - more of a researcher.


----------



## MarkBastard (14/1/09)

Still, it's not a job.


----------



## cubbie (14/1/09)

I do Geographical Information Systems (GIS), If you don't know what that is I will not try and explain.


----------



## Jye (14/1/09)

QuantumBrewer said:


> PhD candidate in Physics.



Been there done that :blink: All I can say is thank god its over and for what its worth my job has nothing to do with my research


----------



## Steve (14/1/09)

Print production manager at the Australian Academy of Science. Been there since October after leaving the Australian Institute of Sport doing the same role. Used to be a graphic designer and before that a typesetter.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## TasChris (14/1/09)

Forester in Tasmania. At the moment doing incident control for a widfire, Oh and reading AHB when quiet.

Chris


----------



## white.grant (14/1/09)

I'm a librarian


----------



## milligan (15/1/09)

Ex-copper (thank f*ck) and now trying to make it as a financial trader.


----------



## PhilA (18/1/09)

Ceramic Tiler , self employed thank christ mainly top end builders , B)


----------



## Simon W (18/1/09)

> Ceramic Tiler , self employed thank christ mainly top end builders



Glad I got outta that game last year, my knee's are thanking me after about 15 years of abuse!
BTW, Sinkas is looking for quotes on a reno if you wanna work in Freo for a while?


----------



## warra48 (18/1/09)

I'm retired now, but when I was still working, it wasn't unusual at lunchtime walking through Sydney CBD to be accosted by Greenpeace, Wilderness Foundation etc etc recruiters/fundraisers.

I used to tell them I was an Executive with a woodchip exporter.
The look of horror on their faces was well worth it.

In reality I was an insurance Claims Manager, dealing with claims by people catastrophically injured in motor vehicle accidents.


----------



## drsmurto (18/1/09)

Rocket Scientist


----------



## brendanos (18/1/09)

Manager of http://www.internationalbeershop.com.au


----------



## Jye (18/1/09)

DrSmurto said:


> Rocket Scientist



So your not even a real doctor then


----------



## drsmurto (19/1/09)

Jye said:


> So your not even a real doctor then



touche'  

Lets not start a debate about those monkeys with bachelor degrees in medicine........

besides, what i do is a helluva lot more fun than dealing with sick people! B)


----------



## Crusty (19/1/09)

Mon-Fri: 7am till 10am - Sales Assistant at a local servo. 
Mon-Fri: 10am till 1pm approx - Contracted Postie for Australia Post. 
Cheers,
Brian


----------



## Jye (19/1/09)

DrSmurto said:


> touche'
> 
> Lets not start a debate about those monkeys with bachelor degrees in medicine........
> 
> besides, what i do is a helluva lot more fun than dealing with sick people! B)



Oh dont get me started on MDs... Im the first and regularly do tell them they arent real doctors!


----------



## drsmurto (20/1/09)

Jye said:


> Oh dont get me started on MDs... Im the first and regularly do tell them they arent real doctors!



I bet they dont like that much.....

Altho i have a mate who comes from a family line of MDs but she is the first to get a PhD. They are are so proud that someone in the family finally became a REAL doctor!


----------



## komodo (20/1/09)

Uhhh I dont know what to pick.

I'm in the construction industry but I'm a pen pusher essentially

I was a Structural steel detail draftsman for a while - worked for a reasonably large firm for the industry.
then worked for a slightly smaller firm doing the same thing as well as being assistant CAD manager and IT dude. I was also a document controller for a while there - what a joke that was. If theres a job I hate - document control is it!

Then I worked out why my old man isnt a draftsman any more and I went to the dark side and started working for him. We have a reasonably large structural steel fabrication work shop we specialise in hospitals, schools, theatres, shopping centre renos and supermarket renos, large scale sole residential properties, universities and tafes along with the usual warehouses and factories (though we dont do many of them - too many other people competing for the work and they cant do the type of work we specialise in).

I'm mainly in charge of procuring stock and organising site boys, riggers and cranes. Though I am trained as an estimator and wrote our internal estimating package and stock ordering packages as well as updating our quality control systems up to date. 
I don't do much estimating as I find it boring as bat dung. 

I've also worked in large format pro audio live rigs and done a bit of time as an LX (lighting) monkey. Infact I still get called from time to time to give mates in the industry a hand.

But according to the bank and my life insurance policies I'm a professional even though I dropped out of school in yr 11 and never stepped foot into further education - I'm all on the job trained and I think society would be heaps better if less clowns went to TAFE and uni and more people were job trained rather than schooled. Theres a lot to be said about the sheer number of people that have uni degrees who've done nothing with them...


----------



## Jakechan (27/1/09)

Im a Tug Master. 

Dont laugh, at least I get paid to do it, whats your excuse 


Cheers,
Jake


----------



## litre_o_cola (28/1/09)

Bosun's Mate in the Navy since 99,
In my time off Emergency Services officer and Safety Advisor at various mine sites (lots of them are now shut down)


----------



## Timmsy (28/1/09)

I work for a company called Efficient Energy Systems owned by Clipsal Australia. I design, retrofit and manafacture lighting reflectors for offices, hospitals, schools etc to reduce energy costs. Work is pretty busy at the moment for every one going green. and trying to the right thing to save money on energy. Been here for 7 years. Great people to work for, good cash and good conditions.


----------



## Double Hopper (28/1/09)

:beerbang: i am a spare parts interpreter :chug:


----------



## frasertag (28/1/09)

I am a VMware Certified Professional
and Microsoft Certified Systems Engineer

I used to drive a tow truck... IT does not pay!!!! But 9-5 is good.


----------



## fergi (31/1/09)

might as well get in on this, i am a meat surgeon,
fergi


----------



## theMISSIONARY (1/2/09)

Boiler maker/welder


----------



## bcp (19/9/09)

I work in overseas aid & development. 

"You can't be a Real Country unless you have a beer and an airline -- it helps if you have some kind of a football team, or some nuclear weapons, but at the very least you need a BEER." (Frank Zappa).
Attempting to prove this is true, I haven't found a country yet so run down that they couldn't manage a local beer. Told a driver in Ethiopia, 'To be a real country you have to have three things: a flag, a beer & a football team.' He thought about it for a while, and said - 'well, to be a real town you need three things. A dog, a shop, and a mad person.' Drivers are philosophers. (& if you're not sure there's a mad person in your town, have you ever wondered why people treat _you_ so NICELY?)


----------



## fcmcg (11/10/09)

At the age of thirty-one , i started a carpentry apprenticeship after our family retail business was sold. I am now a newly qualified , 37 yr old carpenter/joiner working in commercial building doing essentially shop fitting!


----------



## lefty2446 (11/10/09)

I work for a fridgie company that works in the hospitality industry.

Beer reticulation, post mix, keg rooms, coldrooms, freezers etc.

http://www.allsocool.com.au

Lefty


----------



## bum (11/10/09)

Put that in your sig, Lefty, and see how fast your PM inbox fills.


----------



## lefty2446 (11/10/09)

bum said:


> Put that in your sig, Lefty, and see how fast your PM inbox fills.



;-) yeah I know. I have kept it low profile...

Adrian


----------



## manticle (11/10/09)

Student: postgrad (masters in paper conservation as in: conservation and preservation of culturally significant works on paper like books and drawings NOT conserving or reducing paper/tree waste)
Professional of sorts: Art Handler which involves installation, packing and movement of works of art (have degree in fine art which while useful, said job doesn't require such qualifications)
Labourer (unskilled): move exhibition display furniture.

Casual worker, student and general pauper.

I clicked other.


----------



## buttersd70 (11/10/09)

Maker of bling-iest bling in bling-dom.  

Gave up photographing (some _really_) hot chicks to do it, too..... :lol:


----------



## bum (11/10/09)

Pix or it didn't happen.


----------



## Bizier (12/10/09)

International Standards Organisation inspector and certifier of porn.

Another bloody print production manager, primary production of digital. Uuuugh!
BA in graphic design... what went wrong?


----------



## DennisKing (12/10/09)

Jeweller, spent 30 years on the bench, manufacturing and repairs. Now management


----------



## Bribie G (12/10/09)

buttersd70 said:


> Maker of bling-iest bling in bling-dom.
> 
> Gave up photographing (some _really_) hot chicks to do it, too..... :lol:



Did you start last Wed or this week? Hows it going? Pity about the photography, I have your famous shot framed and fondly look at it on a daily basis. I'll send the negative back soon.


----------



## peted27 (12/10/09)

Railway Signal Engineer. Anyone need a relay circuit designed?


----------



## buttersd70 (12/10/09)

BribieG said:


> Did you start last Wed or this week? Hows it going? Pity about the photography, I have your famous shot framed and fondly look at it on a daily basis. I'll send the negative back soon.
> 
> View attachment 31855



last Wednesday. Good so far....except that Kiwi accents are even more annoying than Geordie ones.


----------



## seravitae (12/10/09)

supramolecular medicinal and materials research chemist


----------



## matti (13/10/09)

After I failed becoming a professional artist as a semi talented bed room rock-star, that got to nervous and couldn't remember the words in front of the mirror LOL

I tried process tech,sales, packing-shelfs, baker, machine operating, golf. None gave enough return so
I finally settled as a Safety Health & Environment Quality Technician.

Matti


----------



## Sprungmonkey (13/10/09)

Lab technician for a brewery


----------



## lefty2446 (13/10/09)

Sprungmonkey said:


> Lab technician for a brewery



Can you walk to the city or not?  

Lefty


----------



## chappo1970 (13/10/09)

Qualified Builder and carpenter with a Construction Management Degree currently employed by a Commercial Builder as a Senior Estimator/Cost Planner. Ho hum? Yawn...


----------



## Adamt (13/10/09)

Chappo said:


> Qualified Builder and carpenter with a Construction Management Degree currently employed by a Commercial Builder as a Senior Estimator/Cost Planner. Ho hum? Yawn...



Who in their right minds would give *you* that responsibility... and pay you for it?!


----------



## chappo1970 (13/10/09)

Adamt said:


> Who in their right minds would give *you* that responsibility... and pay you for it?!




ROFL! h34r:


----------



## johnw (13/10/09)

I count ants.

Also known as an Accountant.


----------



## Bribie G (13/10/09)

Chappo said:


> Qualified Builder and carpenter with a Construction Management Degree currently employed by a Commercial Builder as a Senior Estimator/Cost Planner. Ho hum? Yawn...


With a post graduate certificate in Bulk Buys?


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (13/10/09)

My job is trying to do as little as possible for the most amount of pay


----------



## Cocko (13/10/09)

I don't mind going to work...... Its the eight hour wait to go home that kills me!


----------



## Truman42 (17/11/11)

What do you Home brewers do for a living when your not home brewing?

Or if your retired what did you used to do?


----------



## DU99 (17/11/11)

Myself..look after the facilties at melbourne landmark on stkilda road..which entails working shift's


----------



## Bastow (17/11/11)

Electrician, Instrument fitter.


----------



## kelbygreen (17/11/11)

Well I am a carpenter by trade but coz its shit pay and so hard to find work I am now a drillers offsider, Get the same pay but full time and work away so usually do 10-12 hours a day 10 days straight so pay is a bit better  also I dont have to replace and maintain my $10 000 of tools lol


----------



## peaky (17/11/11)

Production management in a sheet metal shop. Laser cutting, cnc press brake, manufacturing tradesman service bodies, and now also building camper trailers.


----------



## yardy (17/11/11)

adult store attendant with some part time llama & yak wrangling.


----------



## benno1973 (17/11/11)

One of the many IT peeps on the forum. Software developer. Would rather be retired though...


----------



## swiggingpig (17/11/11)

Cisco Network Professional, specializing in Voice and Security.


----------



## humulus (17/11/11)

Drive Freight trains.... lot easier on the body than plumbing like i used to do!!!!


----------



## Phoney (17/11/11)

Refer to this thread....

http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...?showtopic=6276


----------



## Vanoontour (17/11/11)

As the last post in the above link was in 2009 this could poss keep going. I'm a Technical Analyst, used to be an aircraft engineer in NZ and joined the influx of guys to Oz.


----------



## Nick JD (17/11/11)

I've had a permenant postion in the Department of Righteousness since I got my PhD majoring in _I Told You So._


----------



## the_new_darren (17/11/11)

Nick JD said:


> I've had a permenant postion in the Department of Righteousness since I got my PhD majoring in _I Told You So._




Nick and I were classmates and now we share an office


----------



## Mikedub (17/11/11)

Audio Engineer/mixer/editor, basically a desk job with lots of knobs,


----------



## kezza (17/11/11)

warehouse manager for a fire sprinkler system supply company


----------



## Charst (17/11/11)

Breaking hearts is my full time occupation but i dabble in smashing backs out when I'm not home brewing.


----------



## garyhead.design (17/11/11)

I started as a graphic designer and moved into advertising. I now spend most of my time doing Art Direction and illustration... it's a very different life to when I used to be laborer putting in Telstra boxes.


----------



## _HOME_BREW_WALLACE_ (17/11/11)

I'm a fitter/machinist working on cnc machinery, and doing a boilermakers apprenticeship aswell so i will have a dual-trade this time in a couple of years.

Its not as glorious as it sounds anymore, trust me  2 days on an oxy torch and an 9" grinder really is starting to make me think......... Just kidding!  we all got to start out somewhere...... and i'm just doing it again!


----------



## _HOME_BREW_WALLACE_ (17/11/11)

Nick JD said:


> I've had a permenant postion in the Department of Righteousness since I got my PhD majoring in _I Told You So._



this post is a shining example of why this forum needs a "like" option on all posts...............


----------



## yardy (17/11/11)

_WALLACE_ said:


> 2 days on an oxy torch and an 9" grinder



if you're any good on an oxy, you shouldn't need a 9"  

anyway, tell the bastards to get you a plasma.


----------



## Ryan WABC (17/11/11)

I work in IT as kind of an all-rounder. Need to know a little about a lot and who to call when a lot about a little is needed.


----------



## peaky (17/11/11)

yardy said:


> if you're any good on an oxy, you shouldn't need a 9"
> 
> anyway, tell the bastards to get you a plasma.




+1 for the plasma. It's a must have.


----------



## Nick JD (17/11/11)

I'm a retired Professional Gambler. I put it all on Red.

That's why I'm retired.


----------



## peaky (17/11/11)

Nick JD said:


> I'm a retired Professional Gambler. I put it all on Red.
> 
> That's why I'm retired.



Always bet on black.

Didn't you know?


----------



## Nick JD (17/11/11)

the_new_darren said:


> Nick and I were classmates and now we share an office


----------



## tavas (17/11/11)

Charst said:


> Breaking hearts is my full time occupation but i dabble in smashing backs out when I'm not home brewing.



I hope you're not missing a letter there :lol:


----------



## Charst (17/11/11)

tavas said:


> I hope you're not missing a letter there :lol:




Missing 4 in fact. B.O.S.S


----------



## Kingbrownbrewing (17/11/11)

I pick up glasses and change kegs.


----------



## yardy (17/11/11)

King Brown Brewing said:


> I pick up glasses and change kegs.



the only honorable one here.


----------



## Tony (17/11/11)

Full time: Instrument Tech in birty big coal mine

After hours: Under water wicker basket weaver


----------



## Muscovy_333 (17/11/11)

Senior R&D Food Scientist turned Primary School Teacher this year. 
Home brewing to keep the flame alive!


----------



## yardy (17/11/11)

Tony said:


> Full time: Instrument Tech in birty big coal mine
> 
> After hours: Under water wicker basket weaver



didn't know you were an instro tone, swageloks not a problem for you then :icon_cheers:


----------



## Liam_snorkel (17/11/11)

zoom in zoom out
look at AHB 
alt+tab
zoom in zoom out
look at porn 
alt+tab
answer the phone


----------



## fcmcg (17/11/11)

Liam_snorkel said:


> zoom in zoom out
> look at AHB
> alt+tab
> zoom in zoom out
> ...


I just leanrt something....this alt+tab business....
I'm a cartpenter by trade , but i work for a office furniture supply mob doing joinery installs and the odd ( like 20 a week ) desk build...
Ferg


----------



## Spork (17/11/11)

My BIL calls me a "reverse cycle brewery".


----------



## MitchyP (17/11/11)

Criminal Consultant, Social Garbologist


----------



## drtomc (17/11/11)

Computational biology, which really means I have a background in IT and now sit around listening to doctors and scientists talking about prostate cancer. Trust me, you don't want to know - cross your legs now and think about something else. 

T.


----------



## JDW81 (17/11/11)

drtomc said:


> Computational biology, which really means I have a background in IT and now sit around listening to doctors and scientists talking about prostate cancer. Trust me, you don't want to know - cross your legs now and think about something else.
> 
> T.



Medical student. Poor, tired and overworked.


----------



## felten (17/11/11)

trolleyologist


----------



## jbowers (17/11/11)

Musician and part time beer shop worker.


----------



## Truman42 (17/11/11)

Well I lived in Broome for 18 years where I was a branch manager for a transport company. Moved back to Melbourne in 07 and now I'm a branch manager for an Earthmoving and construction equipment rental company.


----------



## robv (17/11/11)

About sums me up too :beerbang: 



Ryan WABC said:


> I work in IT as kind of an all-rounder. Need to know a little about a lot and who to call when a lot about a little is needed.


----------



## Morebeer4me (17/11/11)

Refrigeration Mechanic by Trade, currently operating a small business doing commercial air conditioning
Oh and trying to keep the old girl happy


----------



## abide (17/11/11)

h34r: Water quality manager for large urban water utility


----------



## yum beer (17/11/11)

Disabilty Trainer and Support worker


----------



## O'Henry (17/11/11)

Work the production line at a brewery


----------



## Superoo (17/11/11)

Formerly mechanic now micro-processor programming in fuel measurement stuff. 
Allows me to make way over the top temp / mash controllers for my brew gear that would never make it in the real world marketplace.


----------



## Fish13 (17/11/11)

lab tech
draftperson
now a forklift driver for a softwood timber mill


----------



## maxi75 (17/11/11)

Pre Hospital Emergency Care ( Paramedic )


----------



## Paul H (17/11/11)

Manwhore  

:icon_cheers: 

Paul


----------



## daemon (17/11/11)

Yet another in the IT world. I manage all the technical area of a web hosting company, which means that anything that breaks or doesn't work instantly becomes my problem. Part of the reason I started brewing beer in the first place


----------



## Brad Churchill (17/11/11)

Former Supervisor in a Shipyard. Shipyard shut down so the wife went back to work full time while I have a stint at stay at home dad......and loving it. 
I see the kids a lot more and I get to brew a lot more and hope to turn it into something more than just a hobby.


----------



## proudscum (17/11/11)

chef then teacher and back to chef...maybe one day a headbrewer at a small microbrewery that is being planned.


----------



## mccuaigm (17/11/11)

Shepherd


----------



## Malted (17/11/11)

Groundsman/ gardener (as well as intermittent pool plant operator, water & sewerage treatment plant operator, front end loader & tipper truck operator), porter, table service & tour guide (it was a busy time working 1 full time job and 3 part time jobs for the same company).
Zoological Technician.
Weed Scientist.
Biodiversity Officer (Landcare & Catchment Mgt).
Senior Scientist (Animal Science stream but was actually about plants).
Rangeland Ecologist.


----------



## IainMcLean (17/11/11)

Currently: facade systems design engineer & doing a degree to become a industrial psychologist.
Previously had a software start-up, was and R&D director before that in a glazing business... and generally been around windows/glass waaaay too long.


----------



## Malted (17/11/11)

Iain McLean said:


> Currently: facade systems design engineer & doing a degree to become a industrial psychologist.
> Previously had a software start-up, was and R&D director before that in a glazing business... and generally been around windows/glass waaaay too long.



I see straight through you.
It's a facade.


----------



## IainMcLean (17/11/11)

Malted said:


> I see straight through you.
> It's a facade.



pretty much - today was AHB [alt/tab] excell [alt/tab] strangebeaver.com [alt/tab] ahb [alt/tab] excell [alt/tab] ahb [alt/tab] go into workshop and build a new kettle filter.... ahem, point fixing prototype.... excell .... snore......


----------



## bignath (17/11/11)

Private Music Tutor/Pro Musician.
Wake up each day and help kids understand more about how to play their instrument. Used to work retail in a couple of music stores after i finished uni.
Play in bands on the weekend, direct a Drum Ensemble where i have to do all the composing which is fun.
When students don't show up for lessons, i'm on AHB!


----------



## Paul H (17/11/11)

Big Nath said:


> Private Music Tutor/Pro Musician.
> Wake up each day and help kids understand more about how to play their instrument. Used to work retail in a couple of music stores after i finished uni.
> Play in bands on the weekend, direct a Drum Ensemble where i have to do all the composing which is fun.
> When students don't show up for lessons, i'm on AHB!



Think you could get my daughter to practice her piano?

Cheers

Paul


----------



## Will88 (17/11/11)

On the path to becoming a lawyer...


----------



## stl (17/11/11)

I get paid to write free software :icon_cheers:


----------



## Thefatdoghead (17/11/11)

Fitter by trade but now im working on the north west shelf on rig tenders as a marine engineer. It's ****'n hot in Karratha ATM!!


----------



## under (18/11/11)

Firey. Its the ducks nuts


----------



## FuzzyDropbear (18/11/11)

*cough* public servant *cough*


----------



## Amin (18/11/11)

Presently professional piss head (bottleshop attendant- got to be able to give an honest recommendation)

Have been a 
newspaper delivery boy
kiosk attendant at the cricket
waiter - asked for 2 weekends off- manager responded by telling me for the next two months I was working every weekend then not rostering me on. Everyone else there was a champ.
barman -for one unpaid trial shift (thursday) before the owner sold the pub (contract finalised monday) and pissed off.
runner at clipsal 500 -carrying $150 slabs of macro lager to corporate boxes, manager let us drink all the loose beers at the end of it.
shop assistant at a fruit and veg shop (work 3:30 am to 6:30 am for $12/hour).
Health Service worker - feeding people in a hospital got to see numerous skin infections and lots of old people naked/addicted to painkillers. Paid pretty well occasionally got to eat a kilo of bacon or scones.
Dan Murphy's peon- stack shelves repeat the company line (You want a nice pale ale I Dry Dock lager is a great pale ale.). Again worked with some great people.
Bottleshop- pays better, easier work than any of my other jobs. Get to talk about beer sometimes.


----------



## ledgenko (18/11/11)

maxi75 said:


> Pre Hospital Emergency Care ( Paramedic )




RESPECT !!!!


----------



## lukiep8 (18/11/11)

I sell beer.


----------



## 6tri6ple6 (18/11/11)

Duty manager at a hotel. I get to kick out all the piss heads.


----------



## JDW81 (18/11/11)

Big Nath said:


> Private Music Tutor/Pro Musician.
> Wake up each day and help kids understand more about how to play their instrument. Used to work retail in a couple of music stores after i finished uni.
> Play in bands on the weekend, direct a Drum Ensemble where i have to do all the composing which is fun.
> When students don't show up for lessons, i'm on AHB!



Wasn't all that long ago I was doing the same thing. Got tired of chasing gigs and telling kids they need to practice more.


----------



## ianh (18/11/11)

Sorry (not) but i have the best job RETIRED


----------



## Shifter (18/11/11)

Marine Engineer by profession and currently the Technical Manager for well known fast craft ship builder. It's all about kilos! Only work 3 day a week, through choice and will retire in January 2013.


----------



## pk.sax (18/11/11)

Rocket scientist. Apart from that, I do everything else.

done too many jobs - servo attendant, kitchenhand, car rental attendant, carpark cashier, hospital TV tech... glad I don't do any of those any more


----------



## brocky_555 (18/11/11)

HV technician for one of the power distributors. I keep the lights on


----------



## WarmBeer (18/11/11)

Space cadet.


----------



## Yob (18/11/11)

3D Modeller/Draftie for a Massive Engineering Firm, we do alot of major works projects round Australia and abroad.. 

Part time Porn Star


----------



## kymba (18/11/11)

i make and i sell soap


----------



## WarmBeer (18/11/11)

kymba said:


> i make and i sell soap


Mmmmmm, soap


----------



## seamad (18/11/11)

Dentist.
Got crook and sold my surgery. Now a boatbuilder . 
When finished building plan to circumnavigate until the kids have to go to highschool (@7 years)
Looking into possibility of starting micro with a mate when we come back


----------



## kdaust (18/11/11)

Liar


----------



## Flash_DG (18/11/11)

Painter by trade
Computer Tech/Salesman
Stay at home Dad, the best job ever!


----------



## Malted (18/11/11)

kdaust said:


> Liar



Professional or amateur?


----------



## Greg.L (18/11/11)

Currently on an adventure in middle earth.


----------



## mckenry (18/11/11)

Used to be a hydrographer, then went into the software management side of hydrography. I found the real $ were made selling drugs to kids, so moved into that full time.


----------



## Gar (18/11/11)

In title - Signwriter / Graphic Designer

In Practice - Full time AHB / Youtube / Porkspin inspector


----------



## Amber Fluid (18/11/11)

Ex - Butcher, Crowd Controller, Bodyguard, Barman, Roadie.

Now work for Government Security.


----------



## barls (18/11/11)

im the guy that paints the m on the m&ms.


----------



## argon (18/11/11)

barls said:


> im the guy that paints the m on the m&ms.



and i'm the other guy that paints the &


----------



## komodo (18/11/11)

I run a structural steel fabrication workshop. I'm a pen pusher.
Basically I'm in charge of stock procurement (we order all structural members in cut to size and drilled from the merchants), work flow in the workshop, site rectification/alteration, transport, OH&S and I run 2 full time rigging crews and usually between 1 and 4 'auxillary' rigging crews. 
We specialise in the structural elements of more architectural buildings such as schools, universities, hotels etc as well as doing a lot of work in theatre overhauls (though thats slowed down massively in recent years) and interfacing mild steel with wrought steel in 'historic' buildings. 



peakydh said:


> Production management in a sheet metal shop. Laser cutting, cnc press brake, manufacturing tradesman service bodies, and now also building camper trailers.


Not working for Cooks are you?



Mikedub said:


> Audio Engineer/mixer/editor, basically a desk job with lots of knobs,


Can be a great job and can be a suck arse job. I used to do large format work. Great fun but bumping rigs in and out killed my back eventually - helped conciderably by a top box from an X-array being dropped on me. 



yardy said:


> if you're any good on an oxy, you shouldn't need a 9"
> 
> anyway, tell the bastards to get you a plasma.


9" grinders are being banned on more and more sites  7" grinders are the current flavour 1" smaller radius and yet nearly 25% greater disc speed and thats supposedly safer... Oh and none are available with a brake. 



iamozziyob said:


> 3D Modeller/Draftie for a Massive Engineering Firm, we do alot of major works projects round Australia and abroad..



I used to be a structural steel detail draftsman and 3D modeller. Did a bit of high profile work around Australia and some OS as well as some mining work and smaller projects (mining work sucks). Good fun I kind of miss the lack of stress. Biggest stress was usually caused by the consulting engineers and architects.
Funnily what I now do I employ my old bosses, and I build the types of projects I used (maybe not quite as large as some of the projects I worked on as a drafty like Southern Cross railway station or Perth Convention and Exhibition Centre)
Even more ironically I preffer hand drawn drawings to CAD drawings - they are MUCH easier to read...

Last year we 'bought out' a competitor company and moved into their purpose built facility and that has helped. We expanded by 30% and we picked up some brains which is enabling us to tackle the big portal type structures (which unless they were ******* massive we were never competitive in previously) which has helped. 
I work for my old man which has its pros and its cons (lets just say I'm glad I'd worked for several years in the industry before I came to work for him) and I'm trying to get us to move forward with technology but its hard in this economic market.


----------



## kdaust (18/11/11)

Malted said:


> Professional or amateur?



Oh I get paid.


----------



## argon (18/11/11)

kdaust said:


> Oh I get paid.



or do you?


----------



## manticle (18/11/11)

kdaust said:


> Liar



Bullshit.


----------



## Fat Bastard (18/11/11)

I'm a toolmaker turned Engineer. Never finished my degree due to being too old and unmotivated after going through 2 trades and an Advanced Diploma at TAFE. Now I work in process improvement and reliability for a major evil pharma company. It's a living.

I do thoroughly enjoy my volunteer services to misanthropy, Heavy Metal and beer though.


----------



## Josh (18/11/11)

Customs Officer


----------



## pk.sax (18/11/11)

Fat Bastard said:


> I'm a toolmaker turned Engineer. Never finished my degree due to being too old and unmotivated after going through 2 trades and an Advanced Diploma at TAFE. Now I work in process improvement and reliability for a major evil pharma company. It's a living.
> 
> I do thoroughly enjoy my volunteer services to misanthropy, Heavy Metal and beer though.


I do the same for a small evil airline. My process is a bit similar - I started off studying toolmaking, got bored enrolled in engineering, ended up with lotsa CAD skills out of my internship etc and ended up doing reliability.


----------



## Cocko (18/11/11)

I stare at goats.

Outer work, porkspin.

:icon_cheers:


----------



## pk.sax (18/11/11)

Cocko said:


> I stare at goats.
> 
> Outer work, porkspin.
> 
> :icon_cheers:



:icon_offtopic: as long as you don't try to do it upside down....

Well, you could strap yourself to the fan and see if it works, not looking forward to the video, but do post it


----------



## Phoney (20/11/11)

So who's got the longest title?


me: "Media recording and delivery systems administrator"


----------



## goomboogo (20/11/11)

Fat Bastard said:


> I'm a toolmaker turned Engineer. Never finished my degree due to being too old and unmotivated after going through 2 trades and an Advanced Diploma at TAFE. Now I work in process improvement and reliability for a major evil pharma company. It's a living.
> 
> I do thoroughly enjoy my volunteer services to misanthropy, Heavy Metal and beer though.


I used to be misanthropic. Now, I'm more selective.


----------



## 1975sandman (21/11/11)

Work for council after 13 years Army


----------



## BDD (24/11/11)

Apprentice baker. The longer i do it the more i pick up on the similarities between baking and brewing and not just the obvious use of yeast. ^_^ 

Really enjoy it as a profession don't even mind the early hours


----------



## Clutch (25/11/11)

lazy brew said:


> Work for council after 13 years Army




Thanks for your service.


I have an interview for a Govt dept next week! Less hours and more dollars and no fuckin' deadbeats.


----------



## Amber Fluid (26/11/11)

Clutch said:


> and no fuckin' deadbeats.



Hrrrmmmm I'd have to dispute that.... too many dead beats imo.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (26/11/11)

seamad said:


> Dentist.
> Got crook and sold my surgery. Now a boatbuilder .
> When finished building *plan to circumnavigate until the kids have to go to highschool (@7 years)*
> Looking into possibility of starting micro with a mate when we come back


Awesome man, definitely do it.
My olds built a yacht when I was a kid, and eventually did the circumnavigation over the space of 2 years. they waited until my sister & I had left home & did it on their own though.
Once they got back I met a whole bunch of other yachties who they had crossed paths with, some with young kids who were the most well adjusted, confident, well spoken little turds I've ever met. I sometimes wonder how different I'd be if the folks had decided to do the trip while we were kids.
My old girl kept a blog going throughout the trip you can read it here: http://valiam.com.au/


----------



## elec (26/11/11)

Lecky by trade. Tried growing tropical fruits for a few years, Mother Nature put the kybosh on that caper. Now work in Asset Management for a global miner. Try for the most part to avoid all accountability.............

Regards


----------



## rozbastow (27/11/11)

Other - for me = Jill of all trades B) 

I am a self employed web designer, web host, programmer (registered business) .... I've also owned an online store for 5 years selling lingerie, apparel, handbags ect (soon to be a registered business) ... I also sell health and beauty products... body wraps, body gel, supplements ect (Independent Distributor) ... 

Beer O'clock on Friday is my most favourite part of the working week! :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## seravitae (27/11/11)

Neat, what do you program?

I've been learning programming for product development and also sorta for fun, and getting a few small odd programming jobs here and there. I find programming quite fun.

What languages are you into ?


----------



## seamad (27/11/11)

Cheers Liam,

Have read about your parents in a sail mag and had looked at their website already, reading stuff like that helps when covered in itchy shit.
I find 2 reactions when telling people about heading off, either WTF you can't do that or fantastic, wish I had/could do that too.
Have read a couple of books written by cruising families and looked at a few blogs, had a couple of patients who had done it too, no one seems to have regretted it and all the kids seem to have turned out well. 
Any plans yourself ?

cheers
sean


----------



## Liam_snorkel (27/11/11)

Not really mate, I'm far too lazy. 
I've gotta say though, some of my strongest memories are of family sailing trips.. seeing a pod of male humpbacks breaching in 40 knot winds on the way up to up to lady musgrave.. becalmed on the way out to Lord Howe in 98 hearing the mayday mayday calls over the radio from the sydney to hobart race.. being followed by a pair of mahi mahi for 4 days when you're out at sea with no sight of land..
yeah. now I'm having second thoughts about being landbound.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (27/11/11)

in sum: do it! have up-to-date maps, have a spare computer, keep in contact with other cruisers, have cash to bribe officials.. rarara, your kids will turn out fine.


----------



## seamad (27/11/11)

We sailed down to sydney in 98 to watch the start of the hobart and for new years. Stayed at cyca after the start of the race and talked to the returning crews, man therecwas some damage to the boats. New years was awesome.
Sailed to lady musgrave many times in my last boat. Had some close calls with whales, they scare the shit out of me. Shouldbe fine in the new boat, no keel to knock off, switched to the dark side, building a 12.5 m schionning cat.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (27/11/11)

nice. Cats kinds of freak me out, i think its the memories of hanging on to the hobie for dear life as a 5-6yo. ITS TIPPING OVER


----------



## Lecterfan (27/11/11)

goomboogo said:


> I used to be misanthropic. Now, I'm more selective.



Brilliant. ******* pure gold brilliant. Kudos to you good sir. I warn you in advance, I shall credit the origin, I intend to use this with alarming regularity.


----------



## HBHB (23/5/12)

Masters in Hoons, Loons, Spoons, Goons and Granny's, 20 odd years in Prehospital Emergency Medicine (Former Intensive Care Paramedic & clinical team leader) attempted early retirement when enough was enough and now self employed in the retail trade.

Martin


----------



## pk.sax (23/5/12)

Nice, my sister is doing that - paramedics. 2/3 placements she said were with crazy old people. lol
20 years, you must've liked it.


----------



## HBHB (23/5/12)

practicalfool said:


> 20 years, you must've liked it.



Nup. Loved it.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (23/5/12)

Unemployed


----------



## Rob S (23/5/12)

Driller in a coal mine.

Some days its brilliant, some days its shitty.

The money keeps me here.


----------



## bowie in space (1/6/12)

Currently, underground mine worker (hard rock) for just over two years.

Previously, musician/music retail for 12 years.

Got sick of being broke. Now I'm sick of trying to pay off two houses.

I plan to try something else in a few years, but I doubt it will get the approval from SWMBO. Don't wanna be down there in the hole for the rest of my working days, but the fact that I work six months a year and fly in and out for the money I'm on keeps me in the game.


----------



## tricache (1/6/12)

Work for a jetski aftermarket performance parts place, biggest distributor for a heap of US companies in Australia.

Been here for 10 years and love it, never rode an actual ski (sad I know) but the industry and perks are awesome.


----------

